# OpenVZ: Userquota



## rambo (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf einer Virtuellen Maschine den Unix-Usern den Speicherplatz begrenzen. Leider ist wie bei den meisten vServern die /etc/fstab leer, ich kann also auf keiner Partition Userquota aktivieren. Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? Ich habe auch volle Rechte auf den root.

Danke im Voraus.


----------

